# عدو الخير يحيك لي ثوباً مرصعاً ,هل يأست مني سيدي ؟!



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 فبراير 2011)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين

اشكرك يا رب امجد اسمك سيدي واسبحك علي اعمالك فقد عظمت الصنيع معي 
مخلصي اشعر بالخزي منك لاني احنثت وعدي معك 

بداخلي ضيق واسي لاني خالفت كلامك هذة المرة ايضاً 

اتالم وتدمع عيوني 

اخجل من فرط كرمك وحنانك الذي اقابلة بخلف الوعود وعصيان كلامك 

سيدي كل مرة  اؤكد واقول واعد بالدموع ثم اعود ثانيتاً 

كنت اسمع الفعلة في كرمك يرددون ان الطريق صعب والباب ضيق ومن يريدون دخول ملكوتك عليهم بالجهاد الكبير والتخلي عن كل ما لا يرضيك 

ابي الحبيب 

ساعدني واعن ضعفي 

عدو الخير يحيك لي ثوب الخطية 

يزينة في عيوني 

يرصعة لي بحكية انني حنثت بالوعد هذة المرة  ايضا وان قلب مخلصي لن ولم

يقبلني مرة اخري واني لا استحق التناول من جسدك ودمك الاقدسين واني

 انسانة خاطية وافسدت رجعتي التي رجعتها اليك

يقول في اذني ان لا يستحق العشار ان يدخل السيد المسيح  تحت سقف بيتة

يحكي في احساسي ان لا يليق ان تلمس نازفة الدم ثوب الرب  لتشفي 

يتفنن في ان يجعلني ارتدي ثياب الخطية المحبوكة منة 

سيدي الرب 
انظر يا رب اصلح الكرمة فهي من اصل غصونك

ابعث الرجاء مرة اخري 

انت تفرح بخاطيء نادم منسحق القلب يرجع اليك

وملائكتك يتهللون ويحتفلون بتوبة ابن ضال 

ساعدني يا ربي 

ابسط يمينك 

مد لي قضيب الذهب كما كان يفعل الملوك بالزمن الماضي 

بمفردي لن استطيع 

انت تعرف انها غفوة 

غفوة اطاحت بشراع المركب فاصلح الامر ايها القبطان 

 جدد عهدك 

ابعث تشجيعك

اشحذ العزم ثانيتاً

اوقد روحك القدوس بداخلي 

احيي الضمير الروحي من جديد لكي يصنع سلام قبل الهبوط

سامحني سيدي هذة المرة ايضاً امحو اثمي فانا  جبلتك وتعودت منك انك ابي

 وامي وحبيبي وكل ما لي 

اعتدت منك علي الحنان والرعاية والمسامحة 

اغفر سيدي فانت امين وعادل وحنون القلب 

اسالك بشفاعة كل من احبوك وارضوك حتي النهاية

اطلب منك باسم كل من وعدتهم ان من يطلب باسمهم  تجاب الطلبة 

بشفاعة كل المجاهدين وكل من استطاعوا بمعونتك تقيد عدو الخير وصنعوا

 العجائب سامحني وساعدني وساعد كل من طلب من ضعفي وحقارتي ان اذكرة في الصلاة

من قلبي سيدي قبل قلمي 


لكل من يدخل موضوعي اذكروني بصلواتكم ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2011)

*يَسْتَجِبْ لَكَ الرَّبُّ فِي يَوْمِ شدتك
ينصرك اسْمُ إِلَهِ يَعْقُوبَ.
يُرْسِلْ لَكَ عَوْناً مِنْ قُدْسِهِ 
وَمِنْ صِهْيَوْنَ يَعْضُدْكَ.
يَذْكُرْ كُلَّ تَقْدِمَاتِكَ 
وَيَسْتَسْمِنْ مُحْرَقَاتِكَ.
يُعْطِكَ حَسَبَ قَلْبِكَ 
وَيُتَمِّمْ كُلَّ رَأْيِكَ.
نَتَرَنَّمُ بِخَلاَصِكَ 
وَبِاسْمِ إِلَهِنَا نَرْفَعُ رَايَتَنَا
يُكَمِّلِ الرَّبُّ كُلَّ سُؤْلِكَ.
اَلآنَ عَرَفْتُ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ مُخَلِّصُ مَسِيحِهِ.
يَسْتَجِيبُهُ مِنْ سَمَاءِ قُدْسِهِ بِجَبَرُوتِ خَلاَصِ يَمِينِهِ.
هَؤُلاَءِ بلْمَرْكَبَاتِ 
وَهَؤُلاَءِ بلْخَيْلِ
أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَباسْمَ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِنَا نَذْكُرُ.
هُمْ جَثُوا وَسَقَطُوا 
أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَقُمْنَا وَانْتَصَبْنَا.
يَا رَبُّ خَلِّصْ. 
يَسْتَجِبْ لَنَا الْمَلِكُ يَوْمِ ندُعَوه​*


----------



## النهيسى (19 فبراير 2011)

*آميـــــن
شكرا للصلاه الجميله
ربنا يسوع يباركك*​


----------



## vetaa (19 فبراير 2011)

> *اسالك بشفاعة كل من احبوك وارضوك حتي النهاية
> 
> اطلب منك باسم كل من وعدتهم ان من يطلب باسمهم  تجاب الطلبة
> 
> ...



*اميييييين
اسمعنا يارب
وصليلى 
وربنا معاك ويسندك
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 فبراير 2011)

> اتالم وتدمع عيوني
> اخجل من فرط كرمك وحنانك الذي اقابلة بخلف الوعود وعصيان كلامك
> 
> سيدي كل مرة اؤكد واقول واعد بالدموع ثم اعود ثانيتاً
> ...



اميــــن 
شكرا ليكى على الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يعوضك​​


----------



## mero_engel (19 فبراير 2011)

اشكرك علي الصلاه الرائعه
يسوع يباركك


----------



## happy angel (19 فبراير 2011)

*امين يارب استجيب
ميرسى صلاة جميلة
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

استاذ صوت صارخ
مشاركتة حضرتك كانت سبب تعزية لقلبي وفرح كبير
المزامير بركة عظيمة 
شكرا ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *آميـــــن
> شكرا للصلاه الجميله
> ربنا يسوع يباركك*​



مرسي خالص استاذ النهيسي 

سلام المسيح ​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

امين

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك

استجب لنا يارب


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## Basilius (20 فبراير 2011)

موضوعك يتزامن مع ازمه طاحنه في حياتي تاثيرها سيمتد لسنين كثيره
ربنا قادر 
ربنا قريب


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *اميييييين
> اسمعنا يارب
> وصليلى
> وربنا معاك ويسندك
> *​



مرسي خالص يا فيتا 
بركة الرب معك امين 
​


----------



## +Coptic+ (20 فبراير 2011)

*صلاه جميلة جدا
ربنا يحافظ عليكي*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميــــن
> شكرا ليكى على الصلاه الجميله
> ربنا يعوضك​​



مرسي خالص يا كوكو 
اذكرني في صلاتك ​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 فبراير 2011)

> *بداخلي ضيق واسي لاني خالفت كلامك هذة المرة ايضاً
> 
> اتالم وتدمع عيوني*​


*نعم فهو يشبه الخطيه بعروس متخفى  لا نرى ما تحمله لنا خلف هذه الطرحة البيضاء*
*لا نعرف ان خلفها نار لا تحتمل*
*الم  وعذاب  لا يقدر عليه انسان*
*الهى لا تتركنى  لهذا الجمال الوهمى*
*الهى اجعلنى اعمى لهذه الخطيه *
*الهى لا تجعل  العالم يسلب منى بنوتك*
*الهى لا تجعل  العالم الفانى ياخذنى من*
*احضانك*
*ابى السماوى  لا تتركنى ارحل عن عالمك*
*ابى السماوى اقبلنى الى احضانك مرة تانى*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 فبراير 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> اشكرك علي الصلاه الرائعه
> يسوع يباركك



مرسي خالص يا ميرو 
اذكريني في صلاتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (24 فبراير 2011)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 فبراير 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *امين يارب استجيب
> ميرسى صلاة جميلة
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



مرسي خالص لحضرتك 
نورتيني 

اذكريني بصلاتك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2011)

*عارفة يا تاسونى عندك قدرة راااااااائعة فى نسج تعبيرات جميلة بتقدرى تعبرى بيها عن ما بداخلك... فعلاً موهبة..
وجميلة جدا الصلاة
آمين
صلواتكم من اجلى*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 فبراير 2011)

الاسد المرقصي 
مرسي خالص اخي العزيز علي تصميمك الصلوة علي صورة 
روعة بجد 
مرسي كتير لتعبك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> شكرا لك



شكرا سعيد 
الرب معك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> امين
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> 
> استجب لنا يارب



مرسي خالص روزي
الرب معك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 فبراير 2011)

Basilius قال:


> موضوعك يتزامن مع ازمه طاحنه في حياتي تاثيرها سيمتد لسنين كثيره
> ربنا قادر
> ربنا قريب



ربنا معاك وقادر يحول اي ازمة الي فرح بالنجاة وتمجيد عظيم لاسمة 
يسوع يفرح قلبك بشفاعة الشهدا والقديسين ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 مارس 2011)

+Coptic+ قال:


> *صلاه جميلة جدا
> ربنا يحافظ عليكي*



مرسي خالص يا ماجد
ربنا معاك ​


----------

